# (LIBERTAS) Decentralized censorship-free podcast platform



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 14, 2021)

Today I came across an interesting crypto project called Libertas Vox.  It's a blockchain-based decentralized podcast platform that lets streamers earn crypto by using the platform and avoid any pesky censorship issues. 

...and it's also full of crackpots, including the Gunt. If this platform takes off, I can see a lot of lolcows migrating there. https://vox.libertas.network/





I'll be lying if I said I didn't buy their token. Got a bit because this has the potential to be both hilarious and profitable.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 15, 2021)

>"Free Speech" branding

doomed from the start


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 15, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> >"Free Speech" branding
> 
> doomed from the start


Pretty much. But it's bound to be an entertaining ride.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 15, 2021)

_Another_ blockchain-plus-IPFS thing? Originality is dead.


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 15, 2021)

(LIBERTAS) is thread titles I read as (LIBTARDS).

I tried getting Graham Hancock's Ted Talk listed on the front page and the site never stopped saying 'loading'. Looks like a unmitigated crap resumé piece.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 15, 2021)

They should take ralph off. Might save them a bit.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 15, 2021)

Somewhat of a cross-post from the gunt subforum, seems that platform is already the home of yet another lolcow, Millennial Woes.

Screenshot from their telegram. Sounds like they're looking for some more lol-worthy content creators.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 16, 2021)

so how do I make money on this?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 16, 2021)

Pinainas said:


> so how do I make money on this?


Either buy their token on Uniswap and wait for a couple of weeks (supposedly some announcement or some marketing efforts coming up next week according to their telegram), or if you have a podcast can monetize it using their platform. 

As usual, do your own research. I'm not a financial advisor, I just play one on TV.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 16, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Either buy their token on Uniswap and wait for a couple of weeks (supposedly some announcement or some marketing efforts coming up next week according to their telegram), or if you have a podcast can monetize it using their platform.
> 
> As usual, do your own research. I'm not a financial advisor, I just play one on TV.



Hey, some actual good info! Thanks, mang!


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 16, 2021)

Pinainas said:


> Hey, some actual good info! Thanks, mang!


I don't want to encourage people to buy random tokens off Uniswap, but check out their telegram and whitepaper. Having a working platform (which may or may not be full of retards) and a telegram channel that isn't full of moonbois is usually a good sign for a tiny market cap token.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 16, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> I don't want to encourage people to buy random tokens off Uniswap, but check out their telegram and whitepaper. Having a working platform (which may or may not be full of retards) and a telegram channel that isn't full of moonbois is usually a good sign for a tiny market cap token.



I was actually fishing for an entry point to start my research into the world of tokens, and you have delivered


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 23, 2021)

These guys are grade A autists. They better hope they got the kind of autism that can prevent their platform from being erased through the power of math.


Spoiler: Telegram screen caps


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 23, 2021)

That's pretty standard for crypto telegram, especially that autistic rank chart. If you want to see real turbo autism mixed with an unhealthy amount of greed check out some /biz/ meme coin groups. $Grumpy alone had enough drama in the last month for several KF threads. 

I'm loving their telegram sticker pack, the Alex Jones ones are kek-worthy.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 23, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> >"Free Speech" branding
> 
> doomed from the start


Don’t worry, financial and technological genius Shannon Gaines will salvage this through the introduction of $SWEEP and GUNTFTs.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 23, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> That's pretty standard for crypto telegram, especially that autistic rank chart.



I guess the power of memes can build companies now.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 23, 2021)

Pinainas said:


> I guess the power of memes can build companies now.





We've been referring to the last month in crypto as clown market for a reason.

Here's a chart from another project. This one has a former Estonian president as an advisor, links to Visa, the IMF, and various other globohomo organizations, yet they're still just as autistic.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 23, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Here's a chart from another project. This one has a former Estonian president as an advisor, links to Visa, the IMF, and various other globohomo organizations, yet they're still just as autistic.


I don't know, this looks in line with the out of touch globohomo corporate culture.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 23, 2021)

Pinainas said:


> I don't know, this looks in line with the out of touch globohomo corporate culture.


That was from their telegram, their other memes are slightly less globohomo. 

I <3 this one because the price is actually heading to .23 again. .79 now from an ATH of ~2 just weeks ago.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 23, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> That was from their telegram, their other memes are slightly less globohomo.
> 
> I <3 this one because the price is actually heading to .23 again. .79 now from an ATH of ~2 just weeks ago.
> View attachment 2111958


I see your point now. Well, the gray blob of mediocrity is here to consume wojak memes, I guess.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 12, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Don’t worry, financial and technological genius Shannon Gaines will salvage this through the introduction of $SWEEP and *GUNTFTs.*


Holy shit...


----------

